# Anybody used anavar and just done cardio ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking about starting an anavar cycle and just cardio

I need to get my bodyfat down so was thinking this would work well

??? Any thoughts ???


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats like purchasing a sledgehammer to insert a small nail theres no point lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pointless!!

Get some t5s if thats the case


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Or clen


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

id run var if i wanted to lose weight along side clen and t5s you should look well by the end of it if you up cardio and eat clean


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok what about anavar and I continued my my ppl routine and add some cardio ?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> Lat time I checked, lifting weights don't add fat, :lol:


What ???


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

You'll burn just as many calories, if not more (over the day) lifting as you will with cardio. Eat right, anavar if you want - **** it, clen or t3 if you want and everything else is right, keep lifting and do the cardio. If you don't mind the cold, do cardio first thing before you have your breakfast and some after lifting in the evening. Magic  Don't buy anavar and then sit on the treadmill listening to diana ross though, if you're gonna take a steroid you might as well lift.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Why not lift 3-4 days a week AND do cardio twice daily minimum 5 days a week! Guaranteed to rip up in a month or so, diet nailed of course!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Conscript said:


> Why not lift 3-4 days a week AND do cardio twice daily minimum 5 days a week! Guaranteed to rip up in a month or so, diet nailed of course!


Too late bear face!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Too late bear face!


Always was late to the PARTY!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

If you must use Anavar then I'd go on a calorie deficit diet, meaning you will burn what you have eaten in the day and more without loosing any muscle...Well, you will loose very little muscle in that case. You cannot go on a low calorie diet without loosing some muscle but without the anavar you would loose a lot more muscle.

Continue your regular gym routine and do 20-30 minutes cardio after.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> If you must use Anavar then I'd go on a calorie deficit diet, meaning you will burn what you have eaten in the day and more without loosing any muscle...Well, you will loose very little muscle in that case. You cannot go on a low calorie diet without loosing some muscle but without the anavar you would loose a lot more muscle.
> 
> Continue your regular gym routine and do 20-30 minutes cardio after.


X2 although id still use some clen, albuterol alternated with eca to speed things up a bit and help with the cardio buzz


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Speaking on this subject I might as well throw in that I am on 100mg of Var ED and 120mcg of Clen ED (2 weeks on/off). At the moment I'm on my off weeks of clen.

Should be coming to the end of my 7th week on Var at the moment and coming to the end of my last tub so instead of getting more I'm probably just going to come off and have a break. Need to clean up the engine or valves however you want to put it for next years cycle LOL Blood pressure is ****ed as well so looking forward to it goign back to normal! The list could go on!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Hiit cardio after lifting weights or steady fat burning zone cardio ??


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah, you need weights man. That would be an absolute waste of money and time. Just lift min. 3 days/week and eat lots. Body composition will improve.


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

matokane said:


> id run var if i wanted to lose weight along side clen and t5s you should look well by the end of it if you up cardio and eat clean


"eat clean" I'd rep that and NO booze


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

vodka/diet cokes are alright...


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Seriously why do people take AAS with the primary goal to lose body fat?

If you wanna lose body fat and keep most your muscle sort your diet out and have some patience! Save the gear for what it's main purpose is, to build muscle!


----------



## dannyboy190 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been reading about the limited effects of var on base line test production and it doesn't seem that harsh. Any need to do PCT after a var+clen short cycle (8 weeks) as recommended above. And if so, would it be HCG or just some clomid?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tasty said:


> You'll burn just as many calories, if not more (over the day) lifting as you will with cardio. Eat right, anavar if you want - **** it, clen or t3 if you want and everything else is right, keep lifting and do the cardio. If you don't mind the cold, do cardio first thing before you have your breakfast and some after lifting in the evening. Magic  *Don't buy anavar and then sit on the treadmill listening to diana ross though*, if you're gonna take a steroid you might as well lift.


 :lol:


----------

